# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage TEXCO Ute Tue 5th May 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks to Roger for hosting us and also to Mike for showing off his excellent heater idea. The block heater used appears to be able to be sourced in New Zealand which should make maintenance and backup easier. The Audi magnetic drive turbo booster pump looked nice. I hope Mike posts his plans and specs at some stage soon.

About 15 of us braved the wet and cold evening and all seemed to really enjoy the banter and swapping of ideas and opinions.


----------

